# Show us your house!



## mouse_chalk (Nov 19, 2008)

Sooo... after seeing Michelle's 'Show us your desk' thread, and seeing Amy's suggestion, I realised she was right and we had to start a thread with our houses/apartments!

The deal- post pics of your house- outside and inside, of as many rooms as you dare lol!! 

I don't know about you guys but I find it really interesting seeing where people live, what their house is like, etc etc 

I've had a quick tidy round, and taken some pictures. Just need to upload them and I'll start us off, unless anyone wants to in the meantime!


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 19, 2008)

Woohoo! I like when my threads spark off other threads :biggrin2:.

No way I'm gonna show my house though, oh gawd :shock:, but I will oggle at other peoples . Where I live is like some sorta ghetto haha, the house we are renting is ugly as sin.


----------



## Michaela (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh! I will have to take them when nobody is home, they will ask questions.  I want to see everyone's house!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 19, 2008)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Oh! I will have to take them when nobody is home, they will ask questions.  I want to see everyone's house!


LOL! Well I opened the door to Steve's office and took a picture of it, and he said 'what on earth are you doing?' and I just said 'nothing!' lol.... I'm sure he assumed it was just something to do with the forum anyway 

My pictures are uploaded....I'm scared to go first lol! :shock:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 19, 2008)

i cant wait to see pics of peoples houses,lol. My camerea is packed in my hospital bags at the moment so it will have to wait till i come home from the hossy


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 19, 2008)

Can i add that for all of our underage members please dont put any information on here that could identify you house, like a street sign or house number for outside pics, and make sure that it is ok with mom or dad that you put pictures of thier house on the message board. This is a great idea and i love looking at peoples houses but i want to make sure it is safe and that no ones parents get mad.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 19, 2008)

Aah well, I guess I've got nothing to lose! 


The outside of my house- the downstairs front window is the kitchen, the upstairs window is our bedroom. The little sticky out bit on the left is our downstairs toilet, lol:








Here's our hallway, from the front door- total mess- a bag of litter we've not moved yet, the old shelves from the bunny cage, and a huge picture of Times Sq that we don't know where to put!







The kitchen- newly painted from a horrible turquoise:







The living room- bunny cage on the left, garden straight ahead through the patio door. To the left just the other side of the door is a cupboard






The rest of the living room- excuse our very messy coffee table, it's a bit of a dumping ground! :shock:







Steve beavering away in his little office lol- it's a tip but I never have to go in there. That's probably why! 







This is our bedroom- behind me is a huge fitted wardrobe and tons of clothes on the floor lol- so it's bigger than it looks! I just wish we had a bigger window! You can just about see my bunny collage on the wall on the left! To my right is my chest of drawers covered in all my make up and girly stuff. No room for Steve's clothes in our room at all! 







This is the spare bedroom- AKA dumping ground lol. The bed is just covered with tons of stuff that we could probably throw out but I haven't got round to it :? It's the worst room in the house for looks lol... soooo messy :embarrassed:Steve's clothes are all kept in the chest of drawers in here!






And now the room I'm sure you all want to see lol- our bathroom! :shock: It's pretty basic and small- and yes I have a shower curtain with a map of the world on it lol! I love it!








Right, that's it, that's our whole house! The only thing you didn't see was the downstairs toilet, and I'm sure no-one wants to see that lol 

Now you must all take pictures, because I seriously doubt that anyone's house can be more messy than mine!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 19, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Can i add that for all of our underage members please dont put any information on here that could identify you house, like a street sign or house number for outside pics, and make sure that it is ok with mom or dad that you put pictures of thier house on the message board. This is a great idea and i love looking at peoples houses but i want to make sure it is safe and that no ones parents get mad.


:shock: Yes! I forgot to say that.... People don't even have to do outside pics if they don't want to.... 

Thanks Fran


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm cleaning the inside up, I can show that, but nobody better laugh . The wallpaper and carpeting in most of the house is original (60's) or "new" (70's) haha! Only the lounge has new wallpaper. All our furniture is mis-matching and was given to us by family.

I should be done in a few hours :waiting:


Edit: Just saw your pics as I posted Jen, I LOVE your place! It looks so warm and inviting and MODERN lol! I'm so glad it's not a pristeen little white box, yay! I always think everyone else lives in clean white houses with not a thing out of place.

I'm sorry though, but I laughed at the toilet next to the bath, hehe! never seen that before .


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 19, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I'm cleaning the inside up, I can show that, but nobody better laugh . The wallpaper and carpeting in most of the house is original (60's) or "new" (70's) haha! Only the lounge has new wallpaper. All our furniture is mis-matching and was given to us by family.
> 
> I should be done in a few hours :waiting:
> 
> ...


Nooo, I wont laugh, I want to see your house!  

LOL- no chance of me EVER living in a pristine white box- a white box maybe, but not pristine lol! I try, and I do really want to be tidy, but I just can't manage it somehow... :? Thanks though! Glad you like my house!  We do love it here- it's plenty big enough for the both of us. Although we can't really have people round, because the bunny cage takes up a whole wall there's nowhere for anyone else to sit lol!

What's wrong with a toilet next to a bath? Is that not normal? :?


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 19, 2008)

Toilet by the bath, well yeah seems strange to me :shock:! If someone was bathing and you needed to "go", you'd both be sitting there looking at eachother . And the person in the bath might get some bad smells wafting over! Our toilet has it's own room, normally only ensuites have a toilet in the same room as the bath/shower.

I love your place, it's perfect, I wish we could swap .


----------



## Michaela (Nov 19, 2008)

Jen I love your house!  It's really nice! 

I'm trying to go around, discreetly taking pictures of all the rooms..  If people don't like mine then I'm not to blame, mum decorated it. 

My toilet is next to the bath too. :shock:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 19, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Toilet by the bath, well yeah seems strange to me :shock:! If someone was bathing and you needed to "go", you'd both be sitting there looking at eachother . And the person in the bath might get some bad smells wafting over! Our toilet has it's own room, normally only ensuites have a toilet in the same room as the bath/shower.
> 
> I love your place, it's perfect, I wish we could swap .


LOL!!! :laughsmiley::embarrassed:

Over here, a lot of bathrooms have everything in one room lol.... smaller houses and especially older ones don't really have ensuites! I guess Me and Steve don't really worry about that- luckily there's only the 2 of us living here, and there's a shower curtain to sort of separate us I guess... The only time any problem occurs is when someone wants to use the toilet and somebody is in the shower- you're liable to get spashed from the shower lol... But then we do have a separate toilet downstairs... 

Come to think of it, the last.... 5 houses I've lived in have all had the toilet, right next to the bath! My parent's house has the sink in between but the toilet is in the same room lol..


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 19, 2008)

Lol Michelle for the smells wafting overI'd never seen anything like that before until this house the toilet used to be in a wardrobe but they knocked it out and out it by the bathAnd theirs two females in this house so of course you have to wait like 1hr if you need to go to the loo! 

Jen I love your house! It's nice and modern but not bare modern like ours which i hateand your kitchen looks fantastic! I'll post pictures of our house soon, ofcourse I should be studying but this can take priority!


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 19, 2008)

I live in a Condo, so yeah. 

Kitchen






Front patio 






Left side of living room






Right side of living room






Back deck






Hallway


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 19, 2008)

I l ove to see how in different places , houses are set up different. Our toilet is next to the shower too. But where i am from we also have washer and dryers in thier own rooms , or in basements or in hallway closets,lol


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 19, 2008)

These are pictures of our house from when we had the inspection done on it (before closing on the deal).....there is NO WAY it looks like this now - we're all too much of slobs....but I am getting better. In fact - this thread makes me want to go clean up the living room area and kitchen area - especially after seeing these old photos..

I first fell in love with the house when I saw the picture of the kitchen on the internet. The kitchen and living room make one great room (with a sort of dining area off to the side and then the patio just off the living room).





This shows the outside of the patio (which is where the rabbits are). Notice the windows all around. I love it. (Robin is the one with the super long hair - I'm behind the camera and the owner's wife is talking to Robin).





This is the patio/rabbitry. Our dream is to move the rabbits to a shed outside and turn this back into an office or recreation room.




This is the front of the house as you drive up.




Standing in the kitchen looking out into the living room area - my desk used to be in the far right corner over there under the shelf...




Another look into the living room area...





This is part of what drew us to the house also - the little fountain and this area just outside the kitchen window (which faces the street on the front).





And walking up to the front door...


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 19, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I'm sorry though, but I laughed at the toilet next to the bath, hehe! never seen that before .


I feel really stupid here...but where does a toilet go? 

I've always had the toilet next to the bathtub or shower.....


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 19, 2008)

This is our house as of this morning, I was going to put up the pictures we use when we rent it out but decided to take new ones, scuze my room its a tad messy

Dining Room






Deck






Stairway






Bathroom









Kitchen






My room






Lounge






And the spare bedroom






And no were not obssesed with those pillows, mum sells them at the market and thats their storage place.


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 19, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *NZminilops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry though, but I laughed at the toilet next to the bath, hehe! never seen that before .
> ...


Most houses here have a seperate room for their loo's, weve had one in the laundry too..


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm so embarassed about where I live now, gah, but I took some pictures anyway. We can't afford anything like the lovely places you guys all live in . This house is bad enough at $304 rent per week.

Not showing the bedroom because it's a disaster zone.


Sakuras' room, her always open cage, a bed, drawers, exercise thingy, drawers and the clothes drier are in here:













The 'gym'












Toilet and bathroom












Living room





















Dining, kitchen and laundry room



























From the front door, which is up high as the property slopes and the garage is under the living room:












Front door looking into the living room


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 19, 2008)

This house is bad enough at $304 rent per week.

Move to Nelson I say, we could have bunny playdates! and you wouldn't be the only "nutty rabbit lady" lol

Look at this flash house $220 a week

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Trade-Me-Property/Residential-Property/Houses-to-rent/auction-188686065.htmand this http://www.trademe.co.nz/Trade-Me-Property/Residential-Property/Houses-to-rent/auction-188049763.htm


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 19, 2008)

Peg, I LOVE your house! It looks so bright and sunny! And I always love big open plan kitchen/living rooms.... I really miss that from our old house- I think it creates a much nicer atmosphere- we never used to put off taking plates etc to the kitchen or starting the dinner because it was always in the same room! 

It looks so nice and sunny there too.. and I love your rabbitry- what a bright sunny room 

I wish it was sunny here.....


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 19, 2008)

Michelle, don't be down on your house- it's lovely! It's so neat and tidy.... I wish mine looked that tidy lol! :? I love Sakura's own little room as well- so cute! 

Your house is cheap, compared to UK rent prices! That's about Â£110 a week- we pay Â£700 a month for our house, which is... 1,919 NZ dollars per month... About $1,048 US.... I'm not sure if that's good or not...

Pep n Fluff, I LOVE your house too- your deck is so nice- and your lounge looks really cosy- I love the fittings in your kitchen too, it looks really modern and clean 

I'm loving seeing everyone's houses!


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 19, 2008)

Front of the house:




We added a fence on the porch. These a photos we took before we officially moved in.

Kitchen:




We took the wainscotting off under the cabinets and tiled, with a medallion tile behind the stove.

Family Room:




We painted it a warm orange color and took out the carpets, adding in hardwood floors. it's now the pool table room. And yes, we have a pool as well.

Loft:




Kept the wall color but replaced the carpet with a light gray.


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah Jen, our rent is actually really cheap for Auckland, because south Auckland is honestly the WORST place to live in New Zealand. We've had murders on our street, cars are always getting broken into, lots of gangs and meth labs and all sorts of crap around here. I wish we could go live in the UK gah! I'd love to go live where my extended family live in Scotland (Monefeith I think the township is called), I seriously am sick of living where I do.

The rent just seems alot as Mathew only works part time, he brings in about $450 a week.


Peg your house is gorgeous! Not trying to sound like a stupid NZder here, but it's so "American" hehe, exactly how they show American houses to us on the TV here.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 19, 2008)

I love all these big American houses *glares jealously*In England everything is squashed in or we wouldn't fit!

I'll take pictures of my house at some point when my family are out, it's a bit tidier and I'm not supposed to be working.:lookaround:bunny17:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Nov 19, 2008)

My bedroom gets changed around by the month, the kitchen gets changed around by the week, and the lounge gets changed around yearly to make way for the X-mas tree, so its a mess at the moment  I will post pics of the pet room/my bedroom, the ferrets playroom/the bathroom (BTW, I cant belive you dont have the toilet in the same room as the shower/bath! Our bathroom is an only bathroom and even then its like 6'x7' :? ) and the living room, although the living room is only recently getting finished with decorating, you get the idea lol. As for the garden, its a disgrace to all things human and animals :laugh:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Nov 19, 2008)

Bunnys_rule63 wrote:


> I love all these big American houses *glares jealously*Â In England everything is squashed in or we wouldn't fit!


Heck yeah! our house is a little bungalow with a 30' (aprox) by 28' (aprox!) garden, in the house is: 3 kids, parents, 1 rabbit, 2 rats, 1 guinea pig, 1 parrot, 3 cats and outside is a huge shed, 8 ferrets, 2 hawks, 1 barn owl and 1 european eagle owl, I think we should convert the lounge into a pet room though...its hardly even used since we are all mostly in our bedrooms all day on computers, doing school work, XBOX 360, card making etc or outside with the animals.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wabbitmom will only allow me to post pictures of the outside, getting ready for Thanksgiving Holiday the house is not presentable, so here are a couple of the house from last year, its a ranch with a finished basement on a acre lot, the end of my lot is the wood pile way in the back. The pool has been taken down though, got tired of the ducks using it more then we did. The car in the photo is our bunny hauling machine.


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm loving all these American houses too!Theyre just so like American looking lol. Nice houses everyone! And Lalena I love the colour of your house


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 19, 2008)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> I'm loving all these American houses too!Theyre just so like American looking lol. Nice houses everyone! And Lalena I love the colour of your house


Thank you! :hug:We're getting a new roof but on because ours got damaged during the remnants of Hurricane Ike. I'm trying to pick out roofing colors to match the siding. I love the siding too and don't want to change it! LOL


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 19, 2008)

Our hall bath, has the toilet next to the tub as well. We have a seperate enclosed toilet area in the master. Seperate from the tub and shower. Most places I've lived it was always next to the tub.

I'll took some quick cell phonephotos, these are of right now so the house is very lived in. And as others have stated, don't mind the mess. lol. Or the animals lounging around the house. 

Front of house (This pic is from when we bought the house in May 08 We have added on a walkway to the drive way)






View from Front porch






Living Room

Inside the door to the right - cat area. 











Other side of living room








Dining Room






Kitchen











Eat in (where the rabbits are) 

Right side






Left side






Hallway






My daughters room






Laundry






Hall Bath






Office - This is the catch all room. All the boxes that have yet to be unpacked, the crap my daughter cleaned out of her closet waiting to go to the homeless shelter...etc. This the room where the door stays closed when we have visitors. lol. So it remains hidden!



Master

Other side has a huge unmade bed, and walk in closet. 








Master Bath






Door is seperate toilet area


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 19, 2008)

Here is my house. Please note that all pictures were taken when we were moving into the house and none of my pictures are hung yet - my walls look dull.

We'll start in front of the house:






This is a view of the rear. The sliding doors go into the Florida room where Sparky and Scooter live:





This is the back patio. The sliding glass door goes into the master bedroom. To the left is the Florida room:





A view of the dining room from the kitchen:





and from the living room:





Views of the guest bedroom (please ignore the mess on the bed-another moving in mess). Snowball now lives in front of the closet on the left:











Views of the master bedroom. From the bath:





From the hall:





Foyer from the living room with bonus rabbit:





Kitchen from hallway:





Sparky and Scooter's living area in Florida room:





Moving back outside, the view from our backyard:











View of living room from foyer:











Foyer from living room:







That's all folks!


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 19, 2008)

Another real Americany looking house, so cute! I love it!

Can I just ask though, what on earth is a Florida room?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 19, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Can I just ask though, what on earth is a Florida room?


I was going to say the same thing lol! :?

I love all the houses! They all seem to me like typical American-y houses.... That sounds really dumb I know, but it's kind of the typical house you see on TV over here... I love the fact that one-level living is considered normal over there, rather than grannyish as it is over here lol! 

Becknutt- OMG I love the view from the front of your house! It looks quite imposing but beautiful! Are you quite far out from stuff?

And Patti, your house looks huge! Lol! I love the view from your back garden too! 

I'm really glad this thread has 'taken off'  All credit to Amy for the idea though....


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 19, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Another real Americany looking house, so cute! I love it!
> 
> Can I just ask though, what on earth is a Florida room?


A Florida room is an enclosed, temperature-controlled sun room located on the back of your house. Mine has a sliding glass door from both the dining area and living room, two sliding glass door exiting to the backyard, and a regular full-glass door leading out to the patio. And, of course, windows everywhere there isn't a glass door. If you look at my views into the living room, you can see the door into the Florida room.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 19, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> And Patti, your house looks huge! Lol! I love the view from your back garden too!


Well, it's not huge by American-y (LOL) standards. It's only 2,000 s.f. I didn't post any pics of our home office. Oh, and here they are called "backyards" :biggrin2:. Thank you, we enjoy the view too. The nice thing is that across the lake is all city park and will never be developed.


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 19, 2008)

Any particular reason why they are named after Florida? We'd call that a sun room or conservatory around here. Ii wish we had one, I'd love to have a nice warm room to sit in.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 19, 2008)

I will post on Sunday after the overhaul is done.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 19, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > And Patti, your house looks huge! Lol! I love the view from your back garden too!
> ...


:embarrassed::embarrassed::embarrassed::embarrassed::embarrassed::embarrassed::embarrassed:

Awww man I can't believe I put 'American-y'- now I must sound even more dumb lol! :shock:
I don't know if 2,000sq. ft is big or not lol but it looks big to me! :biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 19, 2008)

I said Americany too, haha, we are a pair of silly people .

Patti, I just checked and the place we are living in is only 1284 square feet so your home must be a nice size. The entire block of land is 7329 S.F though so I guess there is a lot more lawn than anything (grr, I hate lawns).


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 19, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Any particular reason why they are named after Florida? We'd call that a sun room or conservatory around here. Ii wish we had one, I'd love to have a nice warm room to sit in.


Honestly, I have no idea! I had never heard the term before I moved here. Maybe they originated here? I know that there are other southern states that use that term.


----------



## LadyBug (Nov 19, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *NZminilops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Any particular reason why they are named after Florida? We'd call that a sun room or conservatory around here. Ii wish we had one, I'd love to have a nice warm room to sit in.
> ...



because only florida is so hot and humid and miserable in the summer as to need a temp. controlled sun room:shock:?!?!?!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 19, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Any particular reason why they are named after Florida? We'd call that a sun room or conservatory around here.


We would call it a Sundeck here. Usually it might be an enclosed patio.


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 19, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Becknutt- OMG I love the view from the front of your house! It looks quite imposing but beautiful! Are you quite far out from stuff?



No, not too far. About 5 miles from "town." Right on the other side of that hill across the street from me is a gorgeous lake. It's the reason we chose this house. We are down at the end of our street, where the houses are fairly far apart.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 19, 2008)

OK, I don't have any good photo of the inside of the house. These are some photos of the outside. I'll get motivated this week to clean up and take some good photos of the inside.  I'm a clutterbug, though...just a warning!





[align=center][/align]
[align=center]This is the front of the house. The three windows on the porch are my son's room and the octagonal room is our living room.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]This is the side of the houes, and our main entrance. The porch on this side is Elf's main play place. She loves to stare through the holes of the "fencing." You can also see the deck in the back. I don't have her play there as often, as it's hard to get to.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]The house from further back. All of the bushes are much bigger and the sidewalk has been repaved.[/align]


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 19, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *NZminilops wrote: *
> ...


OMG, I love that description!!!!! Thank you Anna. You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 19, 2008)

Minda - I love that style home...I can't remember what it's called. What year was it built? I think then style of mine is called "Average Subdivision". It has no character.


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 19, 2008)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> I love all these big American houses *glares jealously*In England everything is squashed in or we wouldn't fit!
> 
> I'll take pictures of my house at some point when my family are out, it's a bit tidier and I'm not supposed to be working.:lookaround:bunny17:



lol....not all the houses here in the USA are huge. i'm about half a mile outside allentown which is a city in pennsylvania. we have a lot of "row homes" basically a bunch of homes that are skinny but tall and all connected together. but allentown is very ghetto. i work right inthe city and i hear guns going off and people are getting shot or stabbed in daylight right in front of where i work. there are always needles and crack pipes in our parking lot behind the building where i work. i'm fortunate to live in a decent apt complex and my rent is fairly cheap. i pay $705/month for a one bedroom but most places in my area are anywhere from 850-1000/month for a 1 bedroom.

Jen I LOVE your house!!!! and my toilet is next to the tub too....lol....but what i really love is your stove...i WANT it!!!!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 19, 2008)

By the way - my house is only 1500 square feet....

I like the way our house has "wings" sorta. You walk into an entryway. If you go forward...you go into the living room/kitchen area. If you take the doorway to the right - you're in the section that has a bedroom at either end of the hall and the large bathroom between the two bedrooms. (You'd almost walk directly into the bathroom). On the other end of the living room/kitchen area - is the garage and our bedroom - with the garage facing the front and our bedroom towards the back. 

I like the fact that Art & I can have our privacy sorta by having our own "wing" of the house...and we have a master bath that has a sink. toilet and shower w/ a door.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 19, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Minda - I love that style home...I can't remember what it's called. What year was year was it built? I think then style of mine is called "Average Subdivision". It has no character.



It was built in 1911.

We live in the historical district.


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 19, 2008)

ok i got some pics of the inside of my apt. it's a mess b/c tonight's my cleaning night but...oh well. and there's no pics of the outside b/c it's dark but i do have a lovely balcony. ok anyway first pic is when you walk thru my door and look to the left:






this is my living room:






liffey's castle and to the left is the door to the balcony. to the right i have a desk in the back corner;






this is what lif sees from his kingdom...the huge china cabinet way against the wall with the plant hanging by it is actually where my canaries live. doug and i build our own aviary out of an old china cabinet.






kitchen. it's actually a lot bigger than it looks this is just part of it.






dining room






the bathroom is too small for me to go in and take a pic but as you can see the toilet is right next to the tub!






lastly, here is the king of the castle....liffey...oh yeah, that's doug's hairy arm NOT MINE!


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 19, 2008)

EEEEKKKKK!!! why are my pics so BIG??? when i uploaded them on photobucket they didn't look this big....or showed so much detail!! i think i better sign off for now and go clean up my messy house!...lol


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 20, 2008)

I will be cleaning house tomorrow night after work, then I will take pictures. My house is "stale" right now and needs to be "freshened" up . Notice I didn't quite say "messy"....I am a neat freak . Well, except for the huge pile of dishes in the sink....


----------



## Becca (Nov 20, 2008)

*Michaela wrote: *


> My toilet is next to the bath too. :shock:


Same!!!

If someone needs the loo when someone's in the bath they just have to wait.


----------



## nermal71 (Nov 20, 2008)

This is our house (the link). Sorry I don't have any accessible pictures right now and the camera is in a box. So the link is from the real estate listing. I just wish we could sell it  It's almost 1700sq ft. http://www.realtor.com/search/listingdetail.aspx?lid=1101869438&mp=1


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 20, 2008)

I will have to take some pictures once I clean tomorrow! :biggrin2:


----------



## furryface (Nov 21, 2008)

the outside of the house (last winter)






the back/side yard-yes..that's my clothesline....that's how high the drift was!









when it's not covered in snow-






the house is more or less in a straight line-this was taken from the dining room looking into the hallway and onward into the kitchen....that's Lola in the little cage from when we first got her...and Bella trying to figure out just what the heck that black thing is! note...she's staying as far away as she can LOL


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 21, 2008)

I would post some pics of my house but its waaaaaaaaay too messy. I'd have to completely tidy it before I did!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 21, 2008)

love the snow drifts!! just out of curiosity.....what state is the "land of cheese" anyway??


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 21, 2008)

WISCONSIN!

... at least, it used to be.

We have a cow and wheel of cheese (and an ear of corn) on our "State Quarter"!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 21, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> WISCONSIN!
> 
> ... at least, it used to be.
> 
> We have a cow and wheel of cheese on our "State Quarter"


Sounds like a pretty state quarter.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 21, 2008)

Look up lol

I think we would have been better off with a fat German guy with a beer belly, wearing a "cheese head" hat, and holding a brat in one hand and a beer in another. Crazy Germans...


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 21, 2008)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Wabbitmom will only allow me to post pictures of the outside


Mrs. Pet_Bunny is saying the same thing too. No pictures inside.hnoyoudidnt:

Our house is 2050 sq. feet. We bought it brand new in 1986. It is a 1 1/2 story house, with 4 bedrooms upstairs, the main floor, and a undeveloped basement. There is 1 full bathroom (tub/shower, sink and toilet ) upstairs, 1 shower with toilet and sinkin the master bedroom, and 1 toilet with sink on the main floor. So if you had to go to the bathroom, you didn't have to wait. anic:

There is a 2 car attached garage in the front of the house, androom for3 cars in the driveway.







This picture was taken in June/08, when we were replacing our roof. The old roof was a red brown color. That is my inlaws and one son on the roof.






We went with a lighter color (sienna brown) for the new roof with a life time warranty.








Here is a picture of Luvabun at our house when she attempted to bunnynap Pebbles.


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 21, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> WISCONSIN!
> 
> ... at least, it used to be.
> 
> We have a cow and wheel of cheese (and an ear of corn) on our "State Quarter"!


lol......i thought maybe it was wisconsin but didn't want to assume and be wrong.


----------



## furryface (Nov 21, 2008)

yup "land of cheese" is Wisconsin...I'm a little further north than Kherrmann I guess we'd be considered central WI (Fond du lac).......

I'm a transplanted cheesehead LOL

at heart I'm still a Hoosier! ( just moved up here 3 years ago....can somebody please tell me what the heck a bubbler is?)


----------



## BethM (Nov 22, 2008)

> > kherrmann3 wrote: I think we would have been better off with a fat German guy with a beer belly, wearing a "cheese head" hat, and holding a brat in one hand and a beer in another. Crazy Germans...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 22, 2008)

*furryface wrote: *


> yup "land of cheese" is Wisconsin...I'm a little further north than Kherrmann I guess we'd be considered central WI (Fond du lac).......
> 
> I'm a transplanted cheesehead LOL
> 
> at heart I'm still a Hoosier! ( just moved up here 3 years ago....can somebody please tell me what the heck a bubbler is?)


Are you asking non-Wisconsinites? If not...

I know! I know! Pick me!  lol


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 22, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *furryface wrote: *
> 
> 
> > yup "land of cheese" is Wisconsin...I'm a little further north than Kherrmann I guess we'd be considered central WI (Fond du lac).......
> ...


Wouldn't that be some sort of Alcohol. I think because this girl who used to live next to us, in her fiftys used to say ' Well im off for some bubbly ' which usually ment she needed a drink. Darn was she funny.. She and her husban were the Superintendant's of the building so i'm guessing they took turns depending who was on duty.


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 22, 2008)

Isn't it some sort of liquor.. or beer ?

We had a neighbor that used to say 'I'm off for some bubbly' and she'd go and drink some wine with her husband.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 22, 2008)

Nope!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Nov 22, 2008)

I thought it was a drinking fountain? :?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 22, 2008)

BINGO! :biggrin2:


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh, That make's sense.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 23, 2008)

I figured I'd save vertical space and just make this into a slide show. Here is most of my apartment!  Enjoy!

Click to View:


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 23, 2008)

you're so photo-savy!!! i love the deck and how it looks over the wooded area!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks! 

When we viewed the apartment for the first time, a group of turkeys wandered through the "woods". The only woods we have is a thin (50 feet wide, tops) barrier of buckthorn (nasty, take-over species). You should have seen it before we trimmed it back. The sticks were ON our porch. We never got any sun! The birds love it, though. They can hop from the sticks to the feeders and back again.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 23, 2008)

Great homes everyone! I'm loving this thread. 

Here are pics of my house that I don't even live in yet :grumpy:...I'll be moved in next month though. :biggrin2:

Front of house (these were during the first viewing)






The kitchen






Backyard






Powder room






Masterbath






View from my son's bedroom balcony






My house is a mess right now but I have started painting and adding furniture. I will update when I am done in a few weeks. I can't wait to be home!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow, Jackie, your new house is gorgeous!!! I love the kitchen!

Is that a hot tub in the back yard, or a pond?!!

Kelly, I love the porch area in your apartment! It's nice to have a little bit of the outdoors near by, I always thought I'd miss that living in a flat not a house!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Thumpers_Mom wrote: *


> Here are pics of my house that I don't even live in yet :grumpy:...I'll be moved in next month though. :biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like you anymore  Your backyard/porch view is so much better than mine!

*pouts*


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 23, 2008)

I LOVE all the American houses, gah! Why can't we have nice houses like that here .

I know they aren't all the same over there, but "The American House" as we know it here, is always wooden, not normally brick unless it's only the lower 2 feet of the walls, is a pastel colour with the window frames painted in a contrasting colour (normally white). The windows themselves are pretty, not just plain rectangles but with criss-crossing wood within the glass area, and often a pretty arched shape. There are always pretty net curtains and heavy drapes. Lots of decorative wanscotting, light fixtures, and the kitchens are large and bright with often wood coloured cupboard doors. There might be floral edgings to the wallpaper or pain in the kitchen, either under the ceiling or along the top of the benches.

There are normally lots of nick-nacks in the home, lots of interesting shaped mirrors, little items of interest, flowery things, flowery living room furniture and bedspreads/quilts etc etc.

The garage is normally attached to the house, and there is normally a large 4WD vehicle parked on the driveway.

The letterbox is normally themed to go with the house, or plain white, and is not an ugly metal box like here but something that is meant to look nice, and sits on a large square wooden post.

Seeing all the homes on here has confirmed this stereotype in my head .


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 23, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I LOVE all the American houses, gah! Why can't we have nice houses like that here .
> 
> I know they aren't all the same over there, but "The American House" as we know it here, is always wooden, not normally brick unless it's only the lower 2 feet of the walls, is a pastel colour with the window frames painted in a contrasting colour (normally white). The windows themselves are pretty, not just plain rectangles but with criss-crossing wood within the glass area, and often a pretty arched shape. There are always pretty net curtains and heavy drapes. Lots of decorative wanscotting, light fixtures, and the kitchens are large and bright with often wood coloured cupboard doors. There might be floral edgings to the wallpaper or pain in the kitchen, either under the ceiling or along the top of the benches.
> 
> ...


lol....well you're right about the 4WD in pennsylvania.....but that's b/c we get some winters 4 feet of snow!! and since i'm a nurse and have to go to work even when the roads are closed i do have 4WD:biggrin2: a lot of people are ripping out the wainscotting though....it's kind of an old style. and wall paper isn't as big of a thing either.....not like the floral patterns from the 80's. A lot of people are doing the all white walls with a more modern look. I looked at a house today that doug and i would LOVE to buy and the siding was vynal ( i think that's spelled wrong). in New England the houses are a lot of cedar shingles and things like that. i think it depends on where you live.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 23, 2008)

Can I just ask.... what's wainscotting?!! onder:

:hiding:

I have been seriously day dreaming about moving to San Francisco, ever since we got back. Not because of this thread, but I just love how clean it is, the people are so friendly, it's just.... I don't know, it stole my heart! I've never ever even dreamt of leaving the UK before, not even leaving Bristol lol, but for some reason I just can't get San Francisco out of my head! I even miss the morning news we used to watch as we were getting ready! I've found myself wondering 'how it's doing' a lot lol... 

If money ever allowed, I could really see us moving there, bunnies and all. I just keep day dreaming about it! :?


Getting back to the thread, I see that there are many people who have promised 'tours' of their house but haven't posted the pics yet!!  :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 23, 2008)

We have a 4WD vehicle, too. Will has a Jeep Cherokee. The only reason he has it, though, is because he totally my station wagon when he hit a deer and we needed a vehicle until mine was fixed... :grumpy: He didn't even kill the deer! We still have no idea where my right headlight went... I think there's a deer that blinks while turning right...

My AWESOME "American" car lol




We get icy roads and a ton of snow here, too. People seem to forget how to drive once snow falls. Luckily, we only get a dusting as our first snow. By the time there is a foot or more of snow, people are smarter


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 23, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote:*


> I think there's a deer that blinks while turning right...


:roflmao:


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 23, 2008)

I feel like i need to post a pic of my grey subaru forrester....lol...except i don't have one....sorry it's not "american made"....lol.....but i got a killer deal on it and LOVE the car AND it kicks butt in the snow:biggrin2:


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 23, 2008)

ooops....let me rephrase that....i don't have a PIC of the car....i do have the car....lol...i really need to read over my posts b/f i post them so that i don't have to keep explaining.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 23, 2008)

[align=center]My American"SUV" hehe




[/align]


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 23, 2008)

LOL!
That's awesome, Minda... I was opening it, thinking, I wonder if it's gonna be "Shaft!"
Made my night!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 24, 2008)

hehe, it's even more tricked out, now...we have a 7 1/2" screen in the front as well as the back. We have another bench in the back (the original owner let us come pick it up).


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Thumpers_Mom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Here are pics of my house that I don't even live in yet :grumpy:...I'll be moved in next month though. :biggrin2:
> ...



Aww, thx! Hey, you are welcome to come over anytime. :biggrin2:

mouse_chalk*wrote:*


> Wow, Jackie, your new house is gorgeous!!! I love the kitchen!
> 
> Is that a hot tub in the back yard, or a pond?!!


Thx mouse-chalk! It is a hot tub but I don't think it works.onder:

mouse_chalk*wrote:

*


> Can I just ask.... what's wainscotting?!! onder:



Of course you can...The wood paneling on the wall is known aswainscotting:






I personally never thoughtthat I would like it but I guess when something is done right, it can be very pretty. Gives the bathroom a nice character.


----------



## Cove (Nov 24, 2008)

Well my house doesn't reach the level of wonderful everyone elses home is but here it is anyways. Some of the pictures were taken from when we first moved in so they are rather ick and some are from a few weeks ago. No bathroom pictures lol.



*Kitchen*













*Living Room*













*Dining Room*








*Front Porch *








*Half of the master bedroom*













*Backyard and back of house*













*Front*








*Spare Room/Critter Room*


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Thumpers_Mom wrote:*


> Aww, thx! Hey, you are welcome to come over anytime


*sneaks over and steals bunnies*

:biggrin2: *sneaks away*


mouse_chalk*wrote:*


> Is that a hot tub in the back yard, or a pond?!!





> Thx mouse-chalk! It is a hot tub *but I don't think it works.*


I guess it's a pond, then, eh?


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 24, 2008)

Everyone's houses are so nice. I could never live it down if I showed my little hovel!!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 24, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Everyone's houses are so nice. I could never live it down if I showed my little hovel!!
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


oh stop....you don't live in a little hovel. we already saw your kitchen when you posted pics of your bunnies a few months ago....i think it was when you were trying to bond them last spring. your kitchen didn't look like a hovel to me!! lol


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 24, 2008)

oh, i should probably add that everything in my apt i bought off craigslist!! if you saw my sofa close up you'd see all the stains b/c the lady that had it before me had 4 kids and dog and a cat. my couch is actually missing one of the back cushins which is why i have huge red cushions on the back of it. i think the only new thing i have is my vaccuum cleaner!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 24, 2008)

The only reason my apartment looked "clean" was because we were having company over on Saturday. We took the photos early Sunday morning 

It's hard to maintain the illusion that I have a spotless apartment lol


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 24, 2008)

*Cove wrote*


>



This picture reminds me of the end scene of The Blair Witch Project lol.... scaaaaary! 

I love the duck pictures on the wall of your living room!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 24, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *Cove wrote*
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I was thinking the same thing about the Blair Witch!!!!!! lol


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 24, 2008)

I was thinkin' that he forgot his woodgrain camo 

What is he doing, anyways? *scratches head*


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 25, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Thumpers_Mom wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Aww, thx! Hey, you are welcome to come over anytime
> ...


:laugh:I think you're right!!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 25, 2008)

Just make sure if you put fish in there to seal the off the outputs/inputs or you'll get a whole bunch of FAIL.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 25, 2008)

:laugh:That would be my luck! I can imagine it now.


----------

